# Rain ------snow



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Power has been out off and on 2 times since 11am this morning ---Came back on at 9pm--finally some hot coffee and late Hot supper. Was getting tired of cold cuts LOL--Its was like a summer rain this morning 5:30 am till 11 am 33 degrees .Than the snow started but we didn't get much some areas got 8+ inches--But the cold has returned its 16 right now and talking of going down to single digits tonight calling for 7 low and high tomorrow 14-------Man the roads are slippery. A lot of business are closed for tomorrow won't catch me out on the roads tomorrow. Lights on and wood stove is roaring furnace is going now --Hot in here LOL Ha Ha nice and cozy---Might be a couple of Days of Bonding LOL-----Tree Branches are still coming down , Hope we don't lose power to night too--I'll have to get up and feed the wood stove---Oh well have a good week Guys and Dolls--*

*svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Crazy weather Skip, we're under this arctic outflow right now for the next 7 - 10 days, stay warm.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

hailed and lightning like a mutha yestiddy. 1/2 inch balls. snowin now


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Raining here this morning 63 is the forecasted high.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

we went from 50 inches to 74 inches in mtns in last two days. that brings snow water equivelent to 18.5 inches for year.

which puts us at about 74% of normal.

not the worst year we've had but still have a ways to go.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Weather been crazy here too skip stay warm


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

supposed to have freezing rain starting tonight. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You better safeguard that fancy ride Fr3d.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*4 more inches last night---calling for a foot or more tomorrow--*

*svb*


----------



## Steve D (Feb 5, 2016)

Three days ago we had -25 windchills, 63 degrees on Monday so snow is gone, 39degrees rain & fog today, 50-55 mph winds coming Thursday & Friday.

Definitely been a weird and non productive winter. :mad2:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*still snowing*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They look in great shape.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well fed for sure !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wed we got 17 1/2" finally dug out yesterday --This morning 6" more and still snowing--I'm even getting sick of this white STUFF*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

been rainin here snowing in mtns. much needed ,keep it coming

mtns are now showing about a 100,inch base at 7700 feet elevation.

have gotten in excess of 50 inches in mtns since beginning of feb, when we were at about 60% of normal precip for year.

recent storm has pushed us up to 88% of normal so we are getting there .


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

We are getting some snow too...


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Man you yooper’s are hogging all the snow this winter lol keep warm skip


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*4" yesterday and 12" this early morning and more snow coming--Pushing past 195" inches for the season--Almost all Churches are closed for services across the U.P. this Sunday Morning---Dang the snow is Deep.. All critters are going to suffer this winter. They'll be lucky to make it--Oh well I've got to get to shoveling :frown2:*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

we only got the barest trace of white last night but the mtns picked up another badly needed 9".

been a warm dry winter but a cold wet February.


----------

